# 2.1 Bluetooth speaker for $200



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

I am looking for suggestions on a decent amp board, 2 full range speakers, and a subwoofer to put into a single box to use as a Bluetooth speaker. I would like to stay under $200 for these components. I am looking along the lines of a 5-6 inch woofer, either ported, or possibly a passive radiator. I would also like at least 100w total power. So far I am leaning towards Tang Band for full range and woofers.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

id say that would be tight depending on how loud an clean you want it to sound , an does 200$ cover the box or do you already have the wood for one

let me know iv got some suggestions for you an if you want i could do a cad moch up a blueprint for you

an id say for a really good 2.1 bluetooth boombox up you budget to 300$


----------



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

My thought is that if I can buy a kit from Parts Express for $120 with a box, then I should be able to build one from scratch by spending $200 on just the speakers and amp. Total will probably be around $300. I have WinISD and access to CAD software and an entire woodworking shop, so I should be good there. Here is what I am looking at:








Home


Tang Band W5-1138SMF 5-1/4" Paper Cone Subwoofer SpeakerAmazing bass in a compact package! The one-of-a-kind Tang Band W5-1138SMF 5-1/4" subwoofer has a generous 9.25 mm of Xmax. A wide roll surround, raised flat spider, and large 1-1/4" 4-layer voice coil ensure impressive bass performance and...




www.parts-express.com












Home


Tang Band W5-1611SAF 5" Full Range SpeakerThe Tang Band W5-1611SAF 5" speaker has a fiberglass-reinforced nylon frame, black polypropylene cone, and wide temperature range/high-loss rubber surround. An underhung 1" voice coil provides linear travel and the aluminum pole piece phase plug improves...




www.parts-express.com












"TPS3116D2 Class D 2.1 Bluetooth 5.0 Amplifier Board 2 x 50W + 100W with Filter and Volume Controls" from www.parts-express.com!


TPS3116D2 Class D 2.1 Bluetooth 5.0 Amplifier Board 2 x 50W + 100W with Filter and Volume Controls




www.parts-express.com


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

id of said go with this for a little extra an get a lot more spl an bang

TAS5630









TAS5630 Bluetooth 5.0 300W (150W+75W×2) High Power Class D Digital Amplifier; 2.1 Channel Subwoofer Hi-Fi Audio Amp (with Power Supply)


300W high power Bluetooth 5.0 digital amplifier can offer 150W for subwoofer and 75W for each channe; Bluetooth 5.0 high-speed and stable signal transfer; enjoy your music wirelessl; Sound is analytical and clear with balanced tri-frequency and no background noise; With treble / bass / volume...



fosiaudio.com





Rockford Fosgate P1S4-10 - Punch P1 10" Subwoofer 4 ohm






Rockford Fosgate P1S4-10 - Punch P1 10" Subwoofer 4 ohm Buy at Lowest Price


Read reviews and buy Rockford Fosgate P1S4-10 - Punch P1 10" Subwoofer 4 ohm at lowest price from Subwoofers store at Speedsound.com




www.speedsound.com





an four FaitalPRO 4FE35 4" Professional Full-Range Woofer 16 Ohm (two for the left channel an two for the right channel each wired in parallel)









Home


FaitalPRO 4FE35 4" Professional Full-Range Woofer 16 OhmFaitalPRO's 4FE35 4" professional woofer has exceptionally flat response from 90 Hz to 17,000 Hz, both on and off-axis, and features a 91 dB sensitivity due to a powerful ferrite magnet. Distortion is reduced through the use of a copper cap...




www.parts-express.com





al that comes to 280$ before shipping an tax


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

that TPS3116D2 iv had before an like this parts review 

Only good for a 2.1 if you dont mind having zero mids
Bass is good. Highs are good. There is no Mid range. Switch does nothing. Chinese design. Better off purchasing the Dayton Audio Bluetooth DSP series, Sold out as of now but much better engineered.Do not buy if you want a 2.0 system. The stereo satellites will give no low end even if you designed them to. If you want

*__*

now i would go for the dayton either

this is my dream build you might go for

ther are 4 fullrange 8in drivers two for the left an two for the right

each pair wired in parallel to 4ohms each to get 75watts an each connected to a 4ohm High Pass Filter Frequency: 500 Hz

an ther are two 10in woofers 1 left 1 right both are 8ohms an are wired in parallel to 
4ohms for the .1 postion to get 150watts the pair connected to one Low Pass Filter

Frequency: 500 Hz Impedance: 4 ohms

all run off a TAS5630 Bluetooth 5.0 300W (150W+75W×2) High Power Class D Digital Amplifier; 2.1 Channel Subwoofer Hi-Fi Audio Amp (with Power Supply)



links









TAS5630 Bluetooth 5.0 300W (150W+75W×2) High Power Class D Digital Amplifier; 2.1 Channel Subwoofer Hi-Fi Audio Amp (with Power Supply)


300W high power Bluetooth 5.0 digital amplifier can offer 150W for subwoofer and 75W for each channe; Bluetooth 5.0 high-speed and stable signal transfer; enjoy your music wirelessl; Sound is analytical and clear with balanced tri-frequency and no background noise; With treble / bass / volume...



fosiaudio.com













Home


Goldwood GW-10PC-8 10" Heavy Duty Woofer 8 OhmThe Heavy Duty Delmar Series woofers are available in 4 ohm and 8 ohm versions for wiring flexibility making these perfect replacement drivers for many home audio applications. The woofers handle the most powerful of amplifiers while maintaining...




www.parts-express.com













Home


Visaton BG20-8 8" Full-Range Speaker with Whizzer Cone 8 OhmThe 3020 BG20 full-range 8" speaker from Visaton is designed with a relatively flat frequency response and high output, using a paper cone with whizzer cone and cloth accordion surround. Typical applications for the BG20 include: stage...




www.parts-express.com













Home


Dayton Audio 500-HPF-4 High Pass Speaker Crossover 500 Hz 12 dB/OctaveDayton Audio's premium inline passive filters make it easy to limit a driver's frequency response to a specific desired bandwidth. By using combinations of these filters you can create complete 2-way or 3-way crossovers. The...




www.parts-express.com













Home


Dayton Audio 500-LPF-4 Low Pass Speaker Crossover 500 Hz 12 dB/OctaveDayton Audio's premium inline passive filters make it easy to limit a driver's frequency response to a specific desired bandwidth. By using combinations of these filters you can create complete 2-way or 3-way crossovers. The...




www.parts-express.com






the cabinet outerdims are 56.5in by 11in by 9in

the inner dims are 54.5in by 9.25in by 6in

all 4 8in fullrange in a open baffle config the 10in woofers are in the sealed compartment

heres my cad files an pic conceps 









super bluetooth


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

That looks awesome! I am looking to build something that is small enough to easily move around, but large enough to get some good sound out of it. I am a little unsure of the amp though and might end up going with the PE amp instead.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

hey heres a updated suggestion 









TAS5630 Bluetooth 5.0 300W (150W+75W×2) High Power Class D Digital Amplifier; 2.1 Channel Subwoofer Hi-Fi Audio Amp (with Power Supply)


300W high power Bluetooth 5.0 digital amplifier can offer 150W for subwoofer and 75W for each channe; Bluetooth 5.0 high-speed and stable signal transfer; enjoy your music wirelessl; Sound is analytical and clear with balanced tri-frequency and no background noise; With treble / bass / volume...



fosiaudio.com













Home


Visaton BG20-8 8" Full-Range Speaker with Whizzer Cone 8 OhmThe 3020 BG20 full-range 8" speaker from Visaton is designed with a relatively flat frequency response and high output, using a paper cone with whizzer cone and cloth accordion surround. Typical applications for the BG20 include: stage...




www.parts-express.com













Home


Dayton Audio RSS210HO-4 8" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 OhmThe Dayton Audio Reference Series subwoofers take the quality and performance of the much acclaimed Reference Series woofer line into the subwoofer realm. As with the rest of the Reference Series, the main focus of these subwoofers is...




www.parts-express.com













Home


Dayton Audio 500-LPF-4 Low Pass Speaker Crossover 500 Hz 12 dB/OctaveDayton Audio's premium inline passive filters make it easy to limit a driver's frequency response to a specific desired bandwidth. By using combinations of these filters you can create complete 2-way or 3-way crossovers. The...




www.parts-express.com













Home


Dayton Audio 500-HPF-8 High Pass Speaker Crossover 500 Hz 12 dB/OctaveDayton Audio's premium inline passive filters make it easy to limit a driver's frequency response to a specific desired bandwidth. By using combinations of these filters you can create complete 2-way or 3-way crossovers. The...




www.parts-express.com


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Oct 28, 2012)

Or you could just buy this.






Amazon.com: Peachtree Audio deepblueSKY Multiroom Wireless Speaker: Electronics


Buy Peachtree Audio deepblueSKY Multiroom Wireless Speaker: Portable Bluetooth Speakers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Take my word for it, it gets pretty *******' loud.


----------



## clint357 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hoosierdaddy said:


> Or you could just buy this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sure that sounds great, but I want a winter project, and I want to make it look good.


----------



## teresange (Aug 3, 2021)

clint357 said:


> My thought is that if I can buy a kit from Parts Express for $120 with a box, then I should be able to build one from scratch by spending $200 on just the speakers and amp. Total will probably be under 50 speakers. I have WinISD and access to CAD software and an entire woodworking shop, so I should be good there. Here is what I am looking at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty good.


----------



## johaan (Aug 24, 2021)

clint357 said:


> I am looking for suggestions on a decent amp board, 2 full range speakers, and a subwoofer to put into a single box to use as a Bluetooth speaker. I would like to stay for cheap bluetooth speakers under $200 for these components. I am looking along the lines of a 5-6 inch woofer, either ported, or possibly a passive radiator. I would also like at least 100w total power. So far I am leaning towards Tang Band for full range and woofers.


Am also looking for suggestion. Thanks for post.


----------

